# 10 Days With The 25rss



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, here I am sitting at home while the DW and the girls are camping in the Outback!! I towed the rig to Hidden Ridge RV community in Shelbyville, MI Friday night, spent the weekend and said "see ya Thursday, girls!" prior to embarking on a 130 mile trip to work this AM.

Our neighbor Jackie took my place and met Deb this afternoon at the campground with her 2 kids... All while I sit at home wondering if everything is a-ok (I'm sure it is)

I'll be taking this Friday off of work, and heading back Thursday night. My Mom and Dad will join us Saturday, along with my brother and his wife. My Dad, brother Tom and I will be going to US 131 Motorsports Complex to take in the bracket races, first time the 3 of us have been to the drag strip together in years.

Untill then, I'm just sittin' here in a empty house enjoying the peace and quiet









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That would drive me nuts knowing that the kids are having a good time
And I'm not there to watch.
Have a good time with Dad and brother this weekend.

Don


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Heard from the happy campers...

Everything is a-ok...... Just wish I could be there!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We just spent 9 days OUTBACKIN' and had a great time. (Not to rub it in)

We had a site overlooking Lake Superior on the North Shore. At night, you could just sit by the fire and watch the full moon rise over the lake.
Cool breeze blowin', waves slapping the granite boulders, sounds of croaking frogs in the distance....paradise.

Hang in there!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like heaven, Jolly!!!

Mike


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jolly,

I think you have the makings of a song there. Write it down and send it in to JB.

Sounds like my kind of CG.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's how Jimmy wrote most of his GOOD songs!

"livin' my life like a song."


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jimmy who???

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Watch it John......
You are a brother firefighter but we are talking about JB here!!!!!









Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ya Mon!


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

our2girls,
We will be at hidden ridge this weekend too. I will definitely look for you. Your 2 girls can get together with my 2 boys.









54telluride


----------

